# Do you let your pet sleep in your room?



## lily cd re

Our dogs sleep with us. Peeves prefers his bed on the floor in our room. Lily prefers our bed. Javelin peregrinates at night.


----------



## fjm

Both dogs sleep on my bed - Poppy in under the covers cuddled up to me if she is cold (Sophy will slip under a fold of the duvet or bedspread if it is very cold). One or other of the cats often joins us, and occasionally both. Be very sure you want to continue before you make the experiment - it can be hard to remove bed privileges once they have got used to the company and the comfort!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy

When we got our puppy for the first few months she slept in her crate in our dining room. Then we moved her into our bedroom in her crate. Now she is trustworthy enough to roam free in our room at night (we just keep the door closed so she stays in our room.) I don't think we will ever have her sleep in our bed even though sometimes I want to. I just know that if I allow it to happen once there is a good chance that we would never be able to get her out of our bed and she seems perfectly happy to lay on the floor in our room. Her crate is also open in our room so she can go inside and sleep in there on her bed if she prefers. Our connected bathroom has a tile floor so when she is warm she prefers to lay on the tile.


----------



## lily cd re

chinchillafuzzy I had not really wanted any dogs in bed since they are big. Often though I fall asleep before BF. When Lily first earned out of crate privileges she would jump up on the bed while I was reading or watching TV and I would put her off. We did this over and over with the only lesson being for her to wait until I fell asleep to hop up. BF would come to bed and find her there and think I had let her come up so he would leave her. There is where she's been ever since, with her butt near our faces and kicking us in the back hogging the bed. She has managed to knock me off the edge of king sized beds in hotels when it was just the two of us to boot!


----------



## rkj__

30 lb, 2 year old dog - in bed with my wife and I

Standard Poodle Puppy - floor level, at foot of our bed. We don't want him to get used to sleeping in the bed, because when he grows up, he will take up way too much room.

Cat - wherever he wants. Sometimes he snuggles up on top of us for a short while, but does not stick around the bed too long.


----------



## galofpink

Our dogs sleep in the bedroom with us. Rocky (15”/24lb) sleeps on the bed - under the blankets with me when he’s cold, at the end of the bed in moderate temps or on the floor when he’s hot. Shae mostly resides in her crate in our bedroom closet. She earned bed privileges on Sunday mornings or holidays when DH gets home early from work when she was 10mos old. We put a baby gate up to keep her in the bedroom. Shae’s a small standard and does a good job of curling into a ball, but she’s still a bit too big to have all of us on a queen bed. If it were just me and Rocky in bed, I’d have her in bed all the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar

When I took Babykins home, she was about 10 months and I had a crate set up in the family room for her. But we had gotten up at 4am to fly to pick her up then had an 8 hour drive back to the airport to pick up our car and a long drive home. DH had to get up early the next morning for work. So at the last moment I decided to let this brand new to me dog sleep in bed with us. She knew exactly what to do, snuggled up to me and went to sleep for the night. She has slept there every night since no matter where we are, snuggled next to me. I also have a cat snuggled next to my feet and sometimes a cat the sleeps on my pillow that hogs the pillow and is very demanding. Some nights I can’t turn in bed. OTOH none of the pets snuggle with DH so he has no problems (they love him because he’s a treat dispenser but he moves a lot at night. There are pet beds in the bedroom that are not used. All of our previous pets slept on the bed either with us or the kids. My dog does love her crate and will take naps there and keeps a collection of her toys in the crate. 

Once they have bedroom privileges it’s hard to deny them access and once they sleep on the bed, well that’s permanent.


----------



## twyla

Yep I sure do, puppies after crate training privilege is to sleep in bed with me, they were a year old when finally allowed. My older dogs adopted as adults felt more comfortable in a dog bed but eventually I persuaded them to sleep with me, but they would only sleep at the end of the bed.
Cat joins in or not


----------



## lisasgirl

The dogs sleep in bed with us. They both started in crates until they were reliably housetrained. Archie's crate was in the living room, and Cleo's crate started out in the same place until she started screaming every night and we moved the crate into the bedroom to placate her (I wouldn't normally give in to a tantrum, but we lived in an apartment and she does a very loud Shiba Scream...I was afraid our neighbors would think we had a distressed child in our place or something).

Anyway, once we were confident they could hold it over night, they got to climb in bed with us. They pretty much insist on it now.

The cats would like to sleep with us, I think, but Cleo won't let them. Our previous cat slept with us in bed when it was just him and Archie, but he didn't like sleeping near Cleo either, so he moved to his cat tree most nights.


----------



## ericwd9

When Grace came to me, she was is a crate that looked more like a bird cage. She was laying on wet newspaper and had no water to drink. She had traveled 800 miles in the back of a station wagon. Her fur was matted with urine and feces. To say she was a forlorn mess would have been understatement. I picked her up against my chest and spoke reassuringly to her. She looked up into my eyes and an immediate bond was established. She closed her eyes and simply fell asleep with me standing there beside the station wagon. I very nearly refused to pay the person who drove her to me but I had other more urgent business than to argue with an idiot.

My wife drove us sitting in the back with Grace still clutched to my chest, fast asleep. We drove to a riverside park in the darkness to a street light sited there. I got out and placed her on the still warm, green grass. She stirred and looked up at me again. I was sitting cross legged and she came up and very slowly and quite deliberately licked my nose once. She sat back and gazed into my eyes again with "that look" I still see today, then Bounded about jumping (as poodles do) with sheer joy. We traveled another 200 miles and a ferry trip to our home with her head on my lap. We stopped twice for breaks. Once at a beach (where she saw water that tasted bad and was alive!) and once at another park where she ran joyfully between my wife and myself. when called. No leash was needed. At home I had a top of the line crate waiting for her with toys and water bowl. No way would she go near it. After her trip in the "cage" she has never wanted to enter anything even remotely like it again. 

I filled a suitable cardboard box with bedding and placed it beside my bed, where I could reach down to comfort her. There she has slept since, each night of nearly five years. At bed time, she herds me to my bedroom and sets the example by curling up to sleep, expecting me to do the same.

Eric:amen:


----------



## Johanna

lily cd re said:


> Our dogs sleep with us. Peeves prefers his bed on the floor in our room. Lily prefers our bed. Javelin peregrinates at night.


Catherine, if all your big dogs slept on the bed you'd have to sleep on the sofa! :act-up:

My standard poodle, Lili, slept in the bed, hogging the middle, until she was no longer able to leap up there a month or two before she died. We resolved not to have dogs in the bed again, but Cruise sometimes sneaks up during the night. He's almost 13, so I don't have the heart to argue with him.

Zoe and Molly sleep in their crates beside our bed.


----------



## Johanna

Eric, I'm so glad Gracie found you! What a wonderful story even though it started out very badly.


----------



## Mfmst

The moral to my story is don’t spend too much on a dog bed in your bedroom. I bought a really nice orthopedic dog bed which has never been used, except for toy storage by Buck. Once he was reliable on housetraining, he got bedroom privileges. He hogs the entire bed. Drapes his front paws over DH and pushes him to the edge or stretches out on a diagonal in the middle and pushes both of us to the edge. I push back. A smallish dog works at rhe foot of a bed. With a Spoo, you better be short.


----------



## Vita

Bella has slept with me since her first night home when she was 10-1/2 weeks old. This began so soon b/c she hated being crated and would bark non-stop loud enough to wake up the dead.

The next morning I luckily caught her getting ready to pee on the bed and I said, "No!" in a shocked (not angry) tone of voice and looked at her like she lost her mind. In turn she looked at me like _"What? I can't do that here?!?"_ 

I still chuckle at our mutual expressions.

I scooped her up and took her to her wee pad and she's never not gone to it since then for doing #1; for #2 it was on the pad or next to it for the next two weeks until she got the hang of it.

She's an excellent sleeping companion, and doesn't hesitate to bounce on my head to wake me up if she has to go in the middle of the night. I live in a hi-rise apartment, and she usually falls asleep on a large pillow on my windowsill that overlooks the city, with my hand resting on her (my bed is pushed up against the window). She loves to watch the traffic and city lights. After awhile she'll move down to my knees or feet.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

After making sure I could crate Molly in an emergency (crate training) my bed is now her bed! She always starts out nestled against my chest, then will move to the other side and foot of the bed (I think she gets too warm) If I move or wake up, she will check on me by coming to my side again and giving my arm or ear a lick.....I give her a scritch and we both go back to sleep! 
If I fall asleep on the couch on a 'insomnia night' she will still sleep at my feet but instead of licking my arm. she licks my feet if I move around too much! 
Of course, when we are having really hot Calif nights she will lie on either the bathroom or kitchen floor in the wee hours, but always return to 'bed' to wake me up if it's past her breakfast time(she does her 2 bark "I need your attention now!" thing!) LOL!


----------



## asuk

Minority here, but nope, he sleeps in his crate in the living room and have been since day 1. He is 9 months. He does get on our bed to cuddle and "sleep" while I read,watch tv, etc but he gets transferred to his crate. Our bed is high and the floor is not carpeted, I worry he will fall and break a limb. Though he is reliable with not chewing things and potty trained, I sleep better at night knowing he is safe and in one place.


----------



## fjm

It is certainly sensible to think about jumping and landing if you do let them sleep with you. My bed is now surrounded by thick non slip rugs after Sophy put her back out leaping down to investigate a squabble by the cats! And washable throws are useful too, especially if you are staying elsewhere. Dogs that are used to sharing your bed can make finding accommodation when travelling more complicated - there are innumerable places that list themselves as "dog friendly", and then limit dogs to at best downstairs only, and at worst just the utility room. But these days I find it hard to sleep without the reassurance of at least two animals cuddled against me.


----------



## Skylar

Asuk, my bed is high too, I have a bench at the end of the bed and a large non-slip bath mat for a safe landing zone as I have wood floors. Both the dog and cats use the mat/bench path to jump up and down safely.


----------



## scooterscout99

asuk said:


> Minority here, but nope, he sleeps in his crate in the living room and have been since day 1. He is 9 months. He does get on our bed to cuddle and "sleep" while I read,watch tv, etc but he gets transferred to his crate. Our bed is high and the floor is not carpeted, I worry he will fall and break a limb. Though he is reliable with not chewing things and potty trained, I sleep better at night knowing he is safe and in one place.


Aging and illness can also factor in. My (now departed) 55# hound had two knee surgeries and had to be confined to a pen while recuperating. At one point after she was “well” she fell out of my bed, terrifying both of us. Fortunately she accepted her new sleeping spot in a dog bed on my bedroom floor. It was sad for me but safer for her. 

My sister’s Yorkie has lost its eyesight and became afraid to jump off of the bed, meaning that he was at times stranded (for example when she was at work during the day).

Like others mentioned, with my spoo puppy I didn’t start any sleeping habits that I was not prepared to continue.


----------



## twyla

Scooterscout99 has a point, I have a low platform bed so that my toys can easily join me. Although I added stairs to get up on the couch for my sweet old girl Flower, Beatrice and Pia still use them and I plan on teaching Leonard as well to use them


----------



## mythrider

chinchillafuzzy said:


> When we got our puppy for the first few months she slept in her crate in our dining room. Then we moved her into our bedroom in her crate. Now she is trustworthy enough to roam free in our room at night (we just keep the door closed so she stays in our room.) I don't think we will ever have her sleep in our bed even though sometimes I want to. I just know that if I allow it to happen once there is a good chance that we would never be able to get her out of our bed and she seems perfectly happy to lay on the floor in our room. Her crate is also open in our room so she can go inside and sleep in there on her bed if she prefers. Our connected bathroom has a tile floor so when she is warm she prefers to lay on the tile.


I think he's trustworthy enough now to sleep in our bedroom. He peed last night, but he has a belly band on for that reason. We have to treat him like a puppy even though he's 8 because he marks his territory. Eventually he will be trustworthy enough, but he's crate trained so that's why he's in the crate. Guess it all depends on how long you have them?


----------



## Johanna

_Skylar, our bed is high and Zoe was immensely proud of herself the day she first managed to leap up on it. As wiggly as she is, I'm glad she is content to sleep in her crate!_


----------



## snow0160

My sleeping situation would probably make you laugh. I have one cat on the right side of my head and another on the left. Happy the Pomeranian sleeps at the foot of the bed and will sometimes get into a spat with the cats over my head. The prized position is the left side of my head apparently. Kit sleeps right on the floor next to the bed. Lucky and Kit do rounds so they aren’t both in the bedroom at the same time. Nibbler typically prefers her crate and will spend the night there. Obviously my African grey sleeps in her cage or there really isn’t any more room. [emoji23] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fjm

I can recite "Leave the cats _alone_ - there's room for everyone!" without even waking up, Sophy grumbles so often about a cat getting too close to her at night. She objects to their habit of kneading with sharp claws, which is very understandable. It's interesting that there always seems to be an especially favoured spot - on my bed it is by my left side, towards my shoulder.


----------



## Viking Queen

Rose and Iris always slept with me....25 yrs of one then the other. When Iris died and Poppy came to me she was invited to sleep with me but since it was summer she opted to sleep on tile in the bathroom or on top of the air conditioner vent. 

I really missed having a bed buddy........until The end of October. I got a hellacious sinus infection bad cough which I battled for over 2 months. I had coughed so hard and for so long I threw my neck and back out and had significant pain. One day when I crawled into bed to relieve my pain Poppy very cautiously joined me and slept for 2 hours spooning with me with her head on my very sore shoulder. It was such a comfort to have her with me. Now, 2 1/2 months later, Poppy still joins me in bed every night. It is such a comfort to have her watch over me. Strangely enough, each of my three girls has slept in the exact same place on the bed. . . Head at the foot of the bed, along my side with poodle butt next to my left hip. All have been resoectful to not crowd Mommy....oh, and each one has had her own down bed pillow as well. 

Finally, with a special miracle potion and careful poodle supervision I am over my long drawn out sinus infection. I sure love my little bed buddy/nurse!


----------



## mythrider

Well I guess he's sleeping with me. I worry that my husband kicks, but he slept with us last night. He curled up in a ball by my feet all night. My husband says he loves having him in bed with us - I just worry he will go flying in the middle of the night. Maybe I'll put a little sofa bed in the corner in case he decides to get down. He can jump down, but he won't jump back up. He knows if he gets down, he's not getting back up. 

Yesterday I put him in the crate and he was crying in our bedroom so that's how he ended up on the bed. Don't know if it's a regular thing yet...


----------



## LizzysMom

This thread makes me chuckle. Last week I was cleaning some very old text messages off my phone, and came across one from/to my daughter-in-law asking if Lizzy was keeping me awake when we first brought her home. I explained she did the first couple of nights, but then I moved her crate to a chair beside the bed where she could see me and that seemed to help. Then, I stated, MOST emphatically that Lizzy was "NOT going to sleep in my bed." Sweetest words I've ever had to eat.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy

LizzysMom said:


> Then, I stated, MOST emphatically that Lizzy was "NOT going to sleep in my bed." Sweetest words I've ever had to eat.


This made me laugh so hard. Love the picture!


----------



## mythrider

LizzysMom said:


> Then, I stated, MOST emphatically that Lizzy was "NOT going to sleep in my bed." Sweetest words I've ever had to eat.


I'm guessing she now won't leave your bed and you MUST sleep with her ever night under the covers? haha


----------



## Dancer920

We got Sienna her own Toddler bed to sleep on in our room and she loves having her own bed. She tries to sleep with us once in a while for a few minutes but now pretty much prefers the toddler bed. In the kitchen she prefers her crate and OMG if a Border Collie goes into it. LOL


----------



## glorybeecosta

Of all 8 poodles over the years slept with me, now with 3 they all do. 2 I have to pick up and put down, they do not jump. Sage jumps up. One under the bedspread, at my hip, one under, one under the sheet and bedspread at my chest, and the other on starts out at my shoulder, but goes to the two pillow shams and sleeps there. i WANT MY BED BUDDIES WITH ME AT NIGHT


----------



## Mufar42

WE did this with our boxer..had the crate in the kitchen, he learned quickly and today if I chose to put him in there he easily goes in lies down n thats that. He now sleeps on his bed ( a chair futon mattress in my daughters (adult) room. The crate remained in the kitchen but now I have a divider in it for our new STPOO pup. He is much more challenging but again we have only had him since Friday, I hoping he will settle but I may have to eventually move it into my bedroom he also loves to chew anything,LOL so he has to learn the crate for times he cannot be watched.


----------



## barbiespoodle

Lately, because of my work schedule, my husband and I have had to take to sleeping separate most nights, he really hates the 2am alarms. So I mostly sleep on the couch and yes, Eustace, all 50 plus pounds of him is right up there with me, often with both cats joining him. He even allows me at least two inches on the edge of the couch. 

My husband use to try to let him sleep on the bed, which Eustace loves, but Eustace wants to sleep practically on top of us and his harsh, wiry terrier coat is not very nice against bare skin. 

Roland is crated at night, he is only just short of 4 months old and not to be trusted unsupervised. He took to the crate really quick since the first few nights I pushed it against the couch and had my hand in it for his comfort. But if I take a nap on the couch during the day, he has learned how to get up and sleep across me. At only 30lbs, this isn't a big deal right now, don't know what it will be like when he grows up, but you just try and tell a spoo that he is not a lap dog, I know I've never had any luck at it. 

Yesterday I took a nap and my dream soaked mind started to register a wet uncomfortable feeling. I woke up to find what started as a snow covered puppy was now a wet mess on top of me. Of course my husband and I had a few words about allowing snow covered puppies on the furniture much less, on top of me, lol.

But for those who think it gross to allow pets on the bed, I think of it this way. They live in the house with me. In the case of Eustace who seems to have a cloud of shed fur surrounding him, I deal with his and the cats hair everywhere. Even unshedding Roland is spreading his little doggy germs all over the place. Since I'm already exposed to these little "pleasures" of having pets, what's the big deal with sleeping with them too? Plus, it's kind of nice having a cat purring in your ear.


----------



## Mysticrealm

All of my dogs sleep in my room. My 2 smaller dogs always sleep on the bed. My spoo is probably 65% on the floor 35% in the bed by his own choice. They all started in crates as puppies (though my mini poodle never really took to the crate so he wasn't in there as long as my other dogs stayed)


----------



## Click-N-Treat

Noelle sleeps with me at night. My husband works nights and goes to sleep at 5:30 pm, so Francis sleeps half the night with him, and the other half the night with me. Of the three cats, Cyclone usually sleeps with my daughter. Fresh Air and Sunshine usually sleep with me, too, but they tend to leave at some point.

However, I have woken up with Noelle on my left side, Francis on my right side, Fresh Air on my right shoulder, Sunshine on my left shoulder, and Cyclone on my feet. I felt wedged in like a sardine in a can.


----------



## Dechi

You all have really nice stories about your pets sleeping with you. I envy you.

Last time I had a dog sleep with me was 30 years ago. With my severe allergies, no pets allowed in my room. I don’t want to take the risk of aggravating my respiratory problems and having to separate from them.

Thanks for the stories though, it helps get my fix !


----------



## Shamrockmommy

We used to have pets in the bed with us, until we moved to VA, and then the dogs brought in ticks *(and Lyme disease) into the bed where we slept. THey now sleep in very well appointed crates in the heated or air conditioned sun room. 

The cat comes and goes as he pleases, usually sleeps with our daughter, and is treated with frontline or advantage monthly, even tho he’s indoors.


----------



## Dechi

Shamrockmommy said:


> We used to have pets in the bed with us, until we moved to VA, and then the dogs brought in ticks *(and Lyme disease) into the bed where we slept. THey now sleep in very well appointed crates in the heated or air conditioned sun room.
> 
> The cat comes and goes as he pleases, usually sleeps with our daughter, and is treated with frontline or advantage monthly, even tho he’s indoors.


Sorry about that, I hope you didn’t gey Lyme disease !


----------



## Shamrockmommy

I was already battling it by the time we moved here to va unfortunately


----------



## barbiespoodle

Ewww, ticks. I'm one of those weird people who actually love creepy crawlies, I am so totally fascinated by them and find them beautiful, except ticks and fleas (well I still find them fascinating, just not on my animals) .

2017 was the first year I ever had a problem with ticks, mild winter, wet warm spring equals ticks. When trying to tame Eustace, I would take him on long walks. One day while petting him, I felt a strange lump. Yeap, a tick, the first I ever had on a dog. I bit the bullet and got it off. Then a couple days later while cooking with Eustace underfoot as usual, I hear a plop, I'm half deaf and I still heard it. When I looked down to see what trouble Eustace was causing this time, I saw a huge swollen tick on the floor. It was so fat it couldn't even get it's legs under it. Even creepy crawlie lover me was like, oh gross.

Fast run to the pet store and Eustace was wearing pet Armour pro advance. Problem solved, which is a good thing because keeping Eustace, the 2 cats and now Roland from sleeping on top of me when I nap on the couch is an impossibility. Who needs a blanket when you have 4 fur babies willing to keep you warm?


----------



## SusanG

Mine have beds on the floor next to my bed. Molly sleeps on the bed until I put the light out, then she jumps down and gets in her own bed. Callie loves her bed, can't wait to get in it at night. In the summer when its hot they will move around more and often sleep in the hallway where there is a breeze from the fan.
I wouldn't mind them sleeping on my bed, but its for their own safety they don't. I'm afraid they might fall off in the night. I'm a restless sleeper and Molly conks out and sleeps soundly so she might find herself on the floor if I thrash around too much.


----------



## Dan and Chip's Mom

*Who really owns the bed?*

Our Standard Poodle, Daniel, sleeps on the bed - either between us, on someone's feet, or spooned upside-down against my back with his feet at my neck and his nose at my feet (I'm usually hot and partially uncovered), while my wife is either hanging off the edge or vying for her space. Our German Shepherd, Chip, thankfully, gives kisses in the morning, but otherwise sleeps at the foot of the bed on a lovely dog bed *on the floor*.


----------



## Weston

Both our Poos sleep in the bed with us. Imagine two adults and two standard poodles on 2 twin beds pushed together. Though there not really hogs about it when we're both in bed, but when it's just me they really take up room on the other side of the bed until my partner comes to bed.

My boy wants to sleep on the sofa with me at times too, so I'll curl up my legs to give him space but as soon as I touch him with my feet he jumps off the sofa, which is the opposite of the girl when she gets up on the sofa at night with me, I can bury my feet between her and the back of the sofa to keep my feet warm and she doesn't budge. I have to literally push her off the sofa if I don't want her there at my feet.

All the dogs that I've had in my adult life have slept on the bed with me.


----------



## bookkeeperjudy

*Gracie*

Yes, my toy Gracie, sleeps on our king bed, BUT knows to stay near the bottom as I toss and turn a lot. The same day I took Gracie home, we took Bo home,
a superior size Rottweiler. He now weighs 130 lbs and naturally wants bed 
privileges. My husband was on board with this but I was not. The natural solution, Bo waits for me to leave the bed and then positions himself. 
He listens very so we all good . Sometimes, our cat joins the crowd! 
And before anyone wonders, Gracie is smarter and much faster than Bo,
and now both are a year and half and they got their tempo down pat!


----------



## JMC3

Cooper sleeps in our room on his bed. Cole sleeps in his crate in our room. We do not allow the dogs on our furniture or in our bed.


----------



## Lagniappe

My two standards used to sleep with us in a king sized bed. But I found I was waking up too often because of them - they'd start scratching at 3am or just move around too much. So I banished them to the living room where they have dog beds. My husband would prefer to have them with us, and the poodles lobby every single night to stay in the bedroom, but my precious sleep is too valuable to me!


----------

